# How to treat dark eye circles?



## PennyKee (Mar 20, 2018)

I have dark eye circles since small. It gets worse during my colleague time and then now even worse when I start working.

I tried many ways to reduce the symptom but those ways are not working. Most of the home remedies I already tried and not working as well like using cucumber, potato, ice, tea bags and many more.

But it seems using home remedy is not working for me.

Is there any good suggestion for dark eye circles?


----------



## alinarussel (Apr 2, 2018)

*To overcome under eye dark circles. I would suggest you use pure Argan 100 Moroccan oil or potato juice, tomato juice, rose water for your face. *


----------



## gefo (Apr 3, 2018)

I suggest before applying anything or taking medicine just focus on proper sleep minimum 8 hours. Take regular sleep for about a week and see the result if nothing happen then you can use.



> *To overcome under eye dark circles. I would suggest you use pure Argan 100 Moroccan oil or potato juice, tomato juice, rose water for your face.*


----------



## VAFerguson (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey, I think Putting cold spoons over your eyes is really a good idea which gives you a positive result within a week.There are various things that can contribute to dark circles like lifestyle and sleeping habits, allergies and getting in contact with Harmful UV rays without wearing Sunglasses. Whatever products you may use, dark circles will still appear under eyes if you don't take certain precautions like wearing wholesale sunglasses after buying it from stores like City Sunglass , Oakley which provides 100% UV protected lenses.


----------



## SilvanaW (Jul 24, 2018)

Getting enough sleep and a good eye cream or serum can help. Or a cooling face mask, which also rests your eyes. Also, check your diet, green tea, avocados, salmon, and eggs are all good to eat to reduce inflammation and give your skin the vitamins it needs. Until these things work, a little concealer can go a long way.


----------



## reynescabruner (Aug 20, 2018)

I used to have that problem too before, but when I tried Microcurrent Non-Surgical Facelift, I started to noticed improvements on my dark eye circles, too. Been my favorite since then.


----------



## gefo (Oct 14, 2018)

Just take proper sleep (6 to 8h) daily and you'll see dark circles going away.


----------



## bodyjohn (Oct 20, 2018)

alinarussel said:


> *To overcome under eye dark circles. I would suggest you use pure Argan 100 Moroccan oil or potato juice, tomato juice, rose water for your face. *


Its really important to understand the reason for dark eye circles, some people have due to lack of sleep, some have due to irregular eating and some have due to stress.


----------



## Saachi Patnaik (Nov 16, 2018)

Dark circles under the lower eyelids are common in women. To reduce the dark circles you have to sleep tight, don’t use more cosmetics over your eyes and you should go for facial treatment at a good parlor like Bluedrake. One of my friends had dark circles and she followed all these things and went to this parlor. Now she has a healthy glowing face which has no dark circles.


----------



## amberjamil99 (Jan 2, 2019)

I use coconut oil for dark circles and it has helped a lot for reducing this.


----------



## Povilas (Jan 3, 2019)

There could numerios reasons for your problem and it is to provide 100% working advice. But of course, there are some remedies you can try:

1. Get your sleep. At least 6-8 hours

2. Eat healthy. Only natural and not processed foods. No junk food of course. 

3. Try natural skincare products. You can try Tamanu eye cream with natural Tamanu Oil which moisturizes and rejuvenates the skin and iš known for treating dark circles. 

Good luck!


----------



## shomadhan (Jan 28, 2019)

There are a number of ways that people report they’ve eliminated or reduced the visual aspect of black circles under their eyes. 1. Make sure you’re getting seven to eight hours of sleep each night and practicing good sleep hygiene. 2. Sometimes dilated blood vessels can darken the area under your eyes. A cold compress can cause the blood vessels to constrict, which may result in a lessening of the dark circles. 3. Reduce or eliminate sun exposure to your face 4. There are a number of over-the-counter moisturizers that might help you with the dark circles under your eyes. Many of them contain caffeine, vitamin E, aloe, hyaluronic acid, and/or retinol 5. Proponents of natural healing suggest chilling thick slices of cucumbers and then placing the chilled slices on the dark circles for about 10 minutes. Then rinse the area with water. Repeat this treatment twice a day. 6. Natural healers suggest soaking two tea bags — use caffeinated tea — in warm water and then chilling the bags in the refrigerator for a few minutes. Place a bag on each eye. After five minutes, remove the tea bags and rinse the area with cold water. Hope these information will help you to reduce dark under eye circles. 

Hope this information will help you. Thanks.


----------



## Francisca R. Hinson (Jan 30, 2019)

You can use something that is easily overlooked and when it’s done too much, the damage is simply irreversible.





Use the beauty blenders to cover up dark circles to harshly. It is one thing if you first moist the beauty blender with water and the gently dab underneath the eyes, but if you use a dry beauty blender and thick cream concealer you will not only notice a crease after a while, you will after a few weeks start seeing the appearance of fine lines.


----------



## zsacream (Feb 1, 2019)

It totally depends on the underlying cause for that apply a cold compress it help reduce swelling and shrink dilated blood vessels. You can also use chemical peels to reduce pigmentation.


----------



## Kamaakshiayurveda (Feb 14, 2019)

Home Remedies To Remove Dark Circle


1.Almond Oil

A totally regular fixing that benefits skin around your eyes, almond oil helps dark circles. Join almond oil with nutrient E oil and your dark circles will be history. Furthermore, these fixings truly something that is a staple in each family unit.

2.Cucumber

cucumbers are totally prepared to fix those raccoon eyes. Even better, they are alleviating and invigorating as well.

3.Raw Potatoes

Potatoes contain indispensable regular blanching operators and utilized crude, they help dark circles and decrease overabundance puffiness around your eyes.

4.Rose Water

There’s a reason mothers always advise their children to rinse their eyes with Rose Water when they’re sore. It not only rejuvenates skin and reduces dark circles but also has a soothing effect on tired eyes. Due to its mild astringent properties, it also works well as a skin toner.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Feb 19, 2019)

Vitamin C serum helped me. Mine weren't bad but there has been a noticeable improvement in about a month. I'm using the Paula's Choice product


----------



## dhara (May 17, 2019)

Less sleep, more usage of electronic gadgets, Not proper diet, Easily getting tired can be major reasons behind getting Dark Circles.

You can apply slices of cucumber, Apply coconut oil, Milk contains lactic acid that can prevent from getting dark circle so drink good amount of MILK, Like the slices of cucumber apply cold tea bags on eyes. Apply rose water near eye part.


----------



## dhara (May 30, 2019)

keep your body hydrated, sleep on time, apply beauty cream on time, Exercise regularly embrace an eye makeup.

For more go through this. https://www.bebeautiful.in/all-things-skin/everyday/blackheads-and-whiteheads-removal-home-remedies


----------



## SamanthaBrown (May 31, 2019)

Have you tried any of these?


----------



## AudryM (Jun 16, 2019)

I swear by Rodan and Fields bright eye complex and multi function eye cream. I do not get 8 hrs of sleep I do not eat the greatest. I need coffee to get me going every morning. Using those 2 products under my eyes has made a huge improvement. No more crows feet, the luggage I had have gone from a 20 piece set to a small carry one bag and the dark circles I can cover with a thin dusting of peptide powder.


----------



## KathleenLantz (Jul 26, 2019)

Dark circles are a very complicated thing and we should always try to prevent them first. We must wear sunglasses when we go out. Apply rose water and under eye cream daily. Sleep well and try to sleep early. These are the little things but they matter a lot so we have to take care of it.  One of my friends had a really bad dark circle so she started wearing UV protected sunglasses from Wholesale Sun glasses on a daily basis and slept early and applied under eye cream, etc. And that really helped her a lot.


----------



## Jessie_M (Jul 27, 2019)

Try cucumbers.  These work well by themselves, but if you’re looking for a quicker fix, try soaking two cucumbers in lemon juice for 3 to 5 minutes in the refrigerator. Then place them on your eyes for about 10 to 15 minutes. Take precaution of the lemon juice; avoid getting it in your  eye 

Also cold milk can be used because milk contains lactic acid which has been shown to help reduce darkness and puffiness around the eye. Simply soak two cotton balls in cold milk and then place them under your eyes for a few minutes.

Tomatoes are known to help lighten the skin drastically. They have bleaching properties that can remove your dark circles in no time. Mix 1 teaspoon of tomato juice and one-half teaspoon of lemon juice. Simply apply this mixture under your eyes and let it sit for 10 minutes. Rinse with water. Use this remedy two times a week for a few weeks.

This video also explains other methods that could help with this problem https://clk.ink/Darkcircles


----------



## Darren (Jul 28, 2019)

If you are trying to do it on the cheap, use cucumbers soaked in lemon juice! If you have deep pockets, I suggest La Prairie Skin Caviar Eye Cream which is the absolute best, and nothing comes close to it in my opinion. If you are on a budget, you'll need to shop around and find the one that works best for your skin!


----------



## dhara (Jul 29, 2019)

Dark circles can cover your Flawless skin. To maintain and protect your flawless skin One should avoid direct contact to pollution, dirt and direct sunlight. These are just the nutshell for ell-abortive explanation check this article. Could be really helpful to you. 

*Click*


----------



## dhara (Jul 29, 2019)

ncnskincare said:


> Our advanced, highly-effective actives SLOW THE AGING PROCESS and are proven to:
> 
> 
> Tighten and firm skin, improve elasticity
> ...


----------



## Petr Yan (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey, I think Putting cold spoons over your eyes is really a good idea which gives you a positive result within a week.There are various things that can contribute to dark circles like lifestyle and sleeping habits, allergies and getting in contact with Harmful UV rays without wearing Sunglasses. Whatever products you may use, dark circles will still appear under eyes if you don't take certain precautions like wearing wholesale sunglasses after buying it from stores like   Check This Out, Oakley which provides 100% UV protected lenses.


----------



## pikonssamuel (Aug 27, 2019)

Hey, I think Putting cold spoons over your eyes is really a good idea which gives you a positive result within a week.There are various things that can contribute to dark circles like lifestyle and sleeping habits, allergies and getting in contact with Harmful UV rays without wearing


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 29, 2019)

Sleep early, avoid all-nighters

Cold compress. Like putting cucumber slices, or towels soaked in cold water. Some people use ice cubes, but I caution you not to do it too often.

Tea bags may also help.

Applying eye serum.


----------



## chicsta (Oct 7, 2019)

Dark eye circles make the face look dull and take away the glow and charm of the overall look. While dark eye circles may be due to lifestyle negligence or diet problem, there is always a solution in K-beauty products.

Here are our top 3 products to get that fresh look. 


 Loaded with the goodness of 16 ingredient product loaded with berries, this white eye serum works effectively through the day to give you a fresh and bright day. No more dark circles!

Panda's Dream Eye Patch by Tonymoly: These eye patches are infused with bamboo extracts that enhance elasticity and moisture, and Niacinamide that brightens skin and fights wrinkles. Gel away the eye bags!

Jeju Orchid Eye Cream by Innisfree: Anything that contains Jeju orchid is great for the skin. A superior antioxidant ingredient extracted from Jeju orchids makes the skin glowing and radiant while the plentiful nutrition makes the skin texture more healthy by reducing wrinkles, increasing elasticity, and improving the skin tone. Smoother and lighter under-eye!

Hope you find this helpful!
Stay Chic!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2020)

Men’s skin is more sensitive to environmental stressors. Daily sunscreen is a must to
reduce sun sensitivity. Excessive exposure to the sun may cause your skin to dry,
which contributes to wrinkles and fine lines. Thus, to prevent dry skin, be sure to
moisturize your skin. Do not forget to apply sunscreen whenever you step out in the
sun. Those who sufferers with wrinkles can buy A ret gel from
reliablerxpharmacy.com to improve the appearance of their skin. A Ret Gel is a
tretinoin treatment which works best for both men and women.


----------



## ShanieSwift (May 24, 2021)

I’ve tried endless underage creams and treatments some have been oily, others thick, some smell horrible, others just sit under the eye and sink in. Dermalmd under eye cream is the one feels amazing, costs much less than other brands, and has made my underage area former and less fragile and lighten my dark circles.


----------



## stackescape (May 26, 2021)

Cold Compress. In the morning or evening or better yet, in the morning and the evening apply a cold compress for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (May 28, 2021)

Get extra sleep. Catching up on sleep can also help reduce the appearance of dark circles. Soak with tea bags.


----------



## ryanjackson12 (Aug 5, 2021)

If you face the problem of dark circles. You need to take sufficient sleep and drink plenty of water to get rid of the issue of dark circles.


----------



## ryanjackson12 (Aug 6, 2021)

PennyKee said:


> I have dark eye circles since small. It gets worse during my colleague time and then now even worse when I start working.
> 
> I tried many ways to reduce the symptom but those ways are not working. Most of the home remedies I already tried and not working as well like using cucumber, potato, ice, tea bags and many more.
> 
> ...


Cucumber have mild astringent and skin lightening properties. Use its slices to reduce dark circles. Chop cucumber slices and then place it in the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes. Put these slices in your eyes for 10 minutes and wash your eyes with warm water. Apply this remedy for twice a day.


----------



## av.smith (Jan 14, 2022)

-Try not to sleep in too late- this will make you feel more tired during the day

-Drink plenty of water, this will hydrate your body and help replace minerals that may have been lost due to dehydration or just being active throughout the day.

I hope these tips are helpful! Feel free to 
copy this link for this product this helped me might be worth it for you as well -https://tinyurl.com/3rxfcw9s


----------



## Monica222 (Feb 10, 2022)

Home remedy also doesn't work for me 
It's possible to get rid of dark circles under the eyes with the help of a dermatologist. First of all, you need to get enough sleep. Then you can try
chemical peels to reduce pigmentation or laser therapy to resurface the skin and enhance skin tightening. If the cause is excessive melanin production - darker pigmentation - from genetics or sun exposure in the skin, fillers can help with dark circles.
Ask for advice from your dermatologist.


----------



## AngelMist (Feb 12, 2022)

Hey,
I used to use the Ole Henriksen Banana Bright eye cream. It was ok I guess, it helped a bit with my dark circles but then my friend put me onto this other eye cream by derma plus which worked wonders for her.

I have used the Cerave Eye Repair Cream and the Cetaphil Hydrating Eye-Gel Cream but did not see much results, as my dark circles were really bad. So I decided to try this new product called the derma plus age defying eye cream and honestly seeing so much positive results- Dermaplus eye cream

Or if you want to try more natural remedies, you can try grating potatoes, and putting them all over your face including under your eyes. I used to do this all the time, and saw great results, but it was just too much work to keep grating them everyday, and then the juice of the potatoes would get alll overr (I got lazy lol)


----------



## annag38.nyc (Feb 22, 2022)

Sorry about this, but if everything else fails, eyes still looks tired even if well rested, then maybe time to try some under eye fillers, I read interesting info here: Eye Fillers: Types, Procedure, Cost, Complications


----------



## Andrealujan (Mar 16, 2022)

Style yoursef with Coulorpop's Jelly Eyeshadow for glamourous looks that last all day


----------



## Alicia Paul (Mar 16, 2022)

Dark circles are as sturdy as stretch marks and dealing with them is equally difficult. My sister-in-law has the darkest eye circles and there is almost everything she tried. What worked was some home remedies that are as follows;
- Cucumber 
- Tomato 
Even cold tea bags on the eyes can help to lighten the dark circles. Tea contains caffeine and antioxidants that increase blood circulation and reduce liquid retention under your skin. 

I would love to hear if any of these three has also helped someone here.


----------



## Masque (Mar 17, 2022)

Do they work on stretch marks too?


----------



## Nigar Zayeed (Mar 22, 2022)

Vitamin C serum worked well with me. It really helps to reduce the dark circles.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Apr 8, 2022)

When it comes to under eye circles, the problem usually is not discoloration. It is hollowness / loss of volume under the eyes. The best way to combat this is to add volume beneath the eyes with under eye dermal filler. It is safe as long as it's injected by a skilled and trained medical professional. I've been doing it for years and no more under eye bags! Also - if you don't like it, it isn't permanent anyways


----------



## Masque (Apr 10, 2022)

annag38.nyc said:


> When it comes to under eye circles, the problem usually is not discoloration. It is hollowness / loss of volume under the eyes. The best way to combat this is to add volume beneath the eyes with under eye dermal filler. It is safe as long as it's injected by a skilled and trained medical professional. I've been doing it for years and no more under eye bags! Also - if you don't like it, it isn't permanent anyways


Thank you. That's a great scientific breakthrough, and seems to be the best way, I suppose. For those who are not ready for it, what other ways can you recommend?


----------



## Alicia Paul (Apr 10, 2022)

Nigar Zayeed said:


> Vitamin C serum worked well with me. It really helps to reduce the dark circles.


She tried but I believe vitamin c serum has many other major benefits excluding dealing with dark circles. Even the surprising truth about the ordinary products didn't satisfied me for dark circles.


----------



## Alicia Paul (Apr 10, 2022)

annag38.nyc said:


> When it comes to under eye circles, the problem usually is not discoloration. It is hollowness / loss of volume under the eyes. The best way to combat this is to add volume beneath the eyes with under eye dermal filler. It is safe as long as it's injected by a skilled and trained medical professional. I've been doing it for years and no more under eye bags! Also - if you don't like it, it isn't permanent anyways


Oh great. I did my research on skin rejuvenation treatment. But didn't give too much thought to dark circles.


----------



## FlorenceDav (Apr 11, 2022)

Try Laser therapy instead. Laser treatments use heat energy to vaporize damaged cells. The darker pigment under the eyes can be targeted. Along with lightening darker skin tones, laser therapy may induce new collagen formation.
Alternatively, chemical peels that include glycolic acid, retinoic acid or hydroquinone also works the best.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Apr 11, 2022)

Masque said:


> Thank you. That's a great scientific breakthrough, and seems to be the best way, I suppose. For those who are not ready for it, what other ways can you recommend?
> 
> If you are trying to steer clear from injectables, the best thing to do is to really make sure you're getting plenty of sleep, staying hydrated, investing in quality skin care products, and perhaps looking into some collagen boosting options (maybe even a medical grade facial to improve the overall quality of your skin). But again, when it comes to under eye circles, unless it is pigmentation or discoloration, you could have the best skin care regimen, but it will not reverse that volume loss under the eyes unfortunately.
> I would say if you're not ready for fillers etc, maybe try microneedling and explore some medical grade facials to get your feet wet. Maybe this will help ease you in!


----------



## Masque (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for the expert advice, and for your response.


----------



## Sarvan (Jun 4, 2022)

How to treat dark eye circles?

15 easy steps 

1. Exfoliate the skin regularly and wash it with an effective cleanser to make it soft and clear.
2. Make a mixture of two parts of water to one part of fresh lemon juice and wash the skin under the eyes with the mixture.
3. Make a mixture of two parts of cold water to one part of salt. Rub the mixture on your eyelids and wash your eyes with water.
4. To draw freshness to the eye area and eliminate dark circles, mix ½ tsp. of baking soda with ¼ cup of water. The best part of this is that you can carry this with you at all times and apply it anytime you notice dark circles on your skin. This helps to fade and eliminate the dark circles.
5. To make skin fresh, make a mixture of two parts of water to one part of lemon juice and rinse the skin under your eyes with this mixture.
6. You can mix a teaspoon of honey and some vitamin E capsules and rub them gently on the eye areas to make them fresh. You can also use a mixture of honey, rose water, and baking soda for this purpose.
7. To make the eyes radiant and clear, use two drops of lavender oil on your eyes twice a day for at least 10 days. This will make the eye area look and feel fresh.
8. To clean the eye area, make a mixture of three parts of cold water to one part of salt and wash the area with the mixture. Rub it gently with cotton balls. This will freshen your eye area.
9. You can also use a face pack that is composed of a paste made of fresh lemon juice, egg yolk, lemon juice, and olive oil. To make a face pack, mix egg yolk with a little of lemon juice and olive oil. Then add lemon juice and mix well.
10. You can also use a fresh milk face pack for this purpose. This will make your skin look clean and refreshing.
11. Mix a spoon of aloe vera juice and a teaspoon of rose water and rub gently on the eyes. This will make your eyes look radiant.
12. You can also massage your eyes with a mustard paste.
13. You can rub a little turmeric on your eyes. This will help to get rid of the dark circles.
14. You can massage a few drops of almond oil on your eyes, then close them, and leave them in this position for some time. This will also help to get rid of dark circles.
15. You can apply a cold compress to the eyes. Make a mixture of 1/3 cup of ice with ¼ cup of lemon juice and apply it to your eyes for 5 minutes at least twice a day. This will make your eyes fresh and bright.


----------



## Emma_999 (Jun 17, 2022)

Alicia Paul said:


> Dark circles are as sturdy as stretch marks and dealing with them is equally difficult. My sister-in-law has the darkest eye circles and there is almost everything she tried. What worked was some home remedies that are as follows;
> - Cucumber
> - Tomato
> Even cold tea bags on the eyes can help to lighten the dark circles. Tea contains caffeine and antioxidants that increase blood circulation and reduce liquid retention under your skin.
> ...


At first, only the dark circles and later form a hollow look, creating a bag under your eyes. Bags under the eye form when the muscles and tissues near the eyelids are weakened by age, stress, lack of sleep etc. It is not considered a severe medical issue; however, it badly affects a person who is very aware of their looks. By the way, we all are conscious of that. I saw many replies on this about treating this issue with natural remedies. Of course, they are correct, and we can treat it naturally, but these therapies didn't give any results in some cases, like if the volume under the eye is reduced. Then opted for modern aesthetic treatment lymph drainage therapy in these cases. I did this therapy two years ago and feel better now. I do not believe it will be permanent, but it is safe. After this treatment, I changed my life routines and followed a healthy diet.


----------



## Masque (Jun 17, 2022)

Emma_999 said:


> I did this therapy two years ago and feel better now. I do not believe it will be permanent, but it is safe. After this treatment, I changed my life routines and followed a healthy diet.


Was it a one-time treatment?


----------



## Emma_999 (Jun 21, 2022)

Masque said:


> Was it a one-time treatment?


Two more sittings took, after that changed my routines and try to follow the instructions provided by the team. Follows a healthy diet and tracks my sleep also.


----------



## Zaiiniii123 (Jun 22, 2022)

*Is It Possible to Remove Dark Circles permanently?*
Dark eye circles may not be removed altogether, but several techniques and remedies can help minimize their appearance.
Dark Circles can be lessened by improving dietary habits. Consume a diet that is enriched in vitamin C and iron, curb your salt and alcohol consumption, and Drink plenty of water.


----------



## Masque (Jun 23, 2022)

Emma_999 said:


> Two more sittings took, after that changed my routines and try to follow the instructions provided by the team. Follows a healthy diet and tracks my sleep also.


Great. Treatment and discipline working together?


----------



## Shrey (Jun 23, 2022)

Hope these tips might help


----------



## Masque (Jun 24, 2022)

Shrey said:


> Hope these tips might help


That's interesting. What part of Asia you are in?


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 30, 2022)

Sleep helps a lot


----------



## raywinget14 (Jul 8, 2022)

To be very frank, the past year of wfh was really tough for my eyes. And I tried so many under-eye serums. Though we were home, we had to take care of our skin and eyes as well. I was lil skeptical about derma lmd eye serum, but it's been some days since I am using it. I can see the change. The best part about this is it's not sticky like other under-eye gel. Loved it totally.


----------



## Masque (Jul 8, 2022)

raywinget14 said:


> but it's been some days since I am using it. I can see the change.


After how many days? And what change have you seen?


----------



## Alicia Paul (Jul 9, 2022)

raywinget14 said:


> To be very frank, the past year of wfh was really tough for my eyes. And I tried so many under-eye serums. Though we were home, we had to take care of our skin and eyes as well. I was lil skeptical about derma lmd eye serum, but it's been some days since I am using it. I can see the change. The best part about this is it's not sticky like other under-eye gel. Loved it totally.❤❤


I have tried a lot of things but nothing worked better than sleep. So still I believe taking proper sleep is the only option I trust from whatsthe-trend.com


----------



## Raywinget (Jul 21, 2022)

Have been using derma lmd under eye serum for a few days!! Totally love it. It is very effective for dark circles and puffiness it really helps me to get rid of baggy eyes. And I'm finding a visible difference in my eyes. It's more radiant I definitely recommend this serum..


----------



## skyjones1411 (Aug 5, 2022)

I use dermal md under eye serum, every night after washing my face, putting on moisturizer and applying a light layer of sunscreen. In the morning it's still there but doesn’t look like a mask anymore. It's also helped me with dark circles and fine lines around my eyes (which are hereditary).


----------



## Skinformation (Aug 5, 2022)

PennyKee said:


> I have dark eye circles since small. It gets worse during my colleague time and then now even worse when I start working.
> 
> I tried many ways to reduce the symptom but those ways are not working. Most of the home remedies I already tried and not working as well like using cucumber, potato, ice, tea bags and many more.
> 
> ...


Hi. I just wrote a post about something similar to this about a week ago. Here's the link: Beauty Enhancers That Will Improve Your Looks.


----------



## The_redusa (Sep 7, 2022)

Don't worry! There are several methods to get rid of dark eye circles:


Dip the mixture of milk and rose water, previously cooled in the refrigerator, into cotton, and leave it under your eyes for a while.
Shiatsu massage for the face (you can check from YouTube)
Place chamomile or green tea bags that have been previously refrigerated on your eyes.
Massage with argan oil, which provides the repair and moisture balance of sensitive skin.
Under-eye massage with skin-healing coconut oil.
Finally, eat healthily and make sure you get enough sleep.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 8, 2022)

The_redusa said:


> Don't worry! There are several methods to get rid of dark eye circles:
> 
> 
> Dip the mixture of milk and rose water, previously cooled in the refrigerator, into cotton, and leave it under your eyes for a while.
> ...



Are these tea bags wet? or dry out of the packaging? or was once wet and now dried? When refrigerated?


----------



## Clara90 (Sep 28, 2022)

Raywinget said:


> Have been using derma lmd under eye serum for a few days!! Totally love it. It is very effective for dark circles and puffiness it really helps me to get rid of baggy eyes. And I'm finding a visible difference in my eyes. It's more radiant I definitely recommend this serum..


It definitely helps me get rid of puffy eyes and is highly helpful for reducing puffiness and dark circles. Additionally, I can see a difference in my eyes.


----------



## kristaincherry (Oct 4, 2022)

KathleenLantz said:


> Dark circles are a very complicated thing and we should always try to prevent them first. We must wear sunglasses when we go out. Apply rose water and under eye cream daily. Sleep well and try to sleep early. These are the little things but they matter a lot so we have to take care of it. One of my friends had a really bad dark circle so she started wearing UV protected sunglasses from Wholesale Sun glasses on a daily basis and slept early and applied under eye cream, etc. And that really helped her a lot.


Hello, I thoroughly consider using the [pH]ix *caffeine eye cream* is actually really smart which gives you a positive outcome inside a week. There are different things that were used previously for dark circles but there is no outcome so one of my friends suggest [pH]ix products and I tried and it's great. It reduces the appearance of puffy, tired eyes & dark circles.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 6, 2022)

The_redusa said:


> Don't worry! There are several methods to get rid of dark eye circles:
> 
> 
> Dip the mixture of milk and rose water, previously cooled in the refrigerator, into cotton, and leave it under your eyes for a while.
> ...




Tea bags. Chamomile, Earl Gray, Green or otherwise... Will stain the skin, making under eye dark circles even darker.


----------



## aradhanakapoor007 (Oct 10, 2022)

There are various reasons which could lead dark circle under your eye, Such as - 

Age
Allergies
Lack of sleep
More sun exposure
Here are a few treatments which you can use if you, Suggested by Healthline - 

Apply a cold compress: It will help you with the swelling and redness if there will be
Get extra sleep: Proper sleep may also reduce the ark circle from your eyes. 
Stay hydrated and you should also use a face moisturizer to extra hydrate your skin 
Try eye cream


----------



## gordshelia (Oct 24, 2022)

To assist constrict dilated blood vessels, place cool spoons over your eyes. This can lessen the look of dark circles and swollen eyelids. Slices of cucumber: Apply them to your eyes. Due to their high water and vitamin C content, cucumbers might aid with puffiness.


----------



## garciaevans (Oct 27, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## BeautyKeeper (Oct 28, 2022)

Hi there! You can avoid the problem by masking it... Still, there are effective ways to solve the problem with puffiness under eyes, you just need to be patient:
1 Cold Compress
2.Roller Massage
3. Cucumber Circles
...


----------

